# où se trouve le bouton supprimer sur le macbookpro unibody ?



## daguins (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterai savoir où se trouve le bouton "supprimer" ou "delete" sur le macbook pro unibody
Je ne trouve pas cette touche ou la combinaison de touche à faire....


----------



## lpa (14 Novembre 2008)

fn + supprime (touche retour arrière) .... (comme sur tous les Macs  )


----------



## Tibus (14 Novembre 2008)

eux.... ce n'est pas plutot pomme+retour en arriere, car tout le monde n'a pas de fn... lol et je savais meme pas que avec fn ça marchait...


----------



## Mogwai (14 Novembre 2008)

Si, tout le monde a une touche fn. En tout cas, j'en ai une sur mon MBP, j'en avais une sur mon MB, et j'en ai une sur mon clavier filaire Apple. Ca me semble couvrir l'ensemble des claviers disponibles


----------



## daguins (14 Novembre 2008)

désolé c'est mon premier macbook pro !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Novembre 2008)

daguins a dit:


> désolé c'est mon premier macbook pro !



Moi aussi c'est mon premier MBP et je ne savais pas non plus... 

C'est noté maintenant


----------



## Krstv (15 Novembre 2008)

En fait Pomme+retour arrière efface... par l'arrière et fn+retour arrière efface par devant.


----------



## Tibus (15 Novembre 2008)

et ça change quoi par l'avant our par l'arriere lol... hum...

ps: sur mon nouveau macbook pro, le fn + retour en arriere ne marche absolument pas... par contre le pomme retour en arriere fonctionne très bien...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (15 Novembre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> et ça change quoi par l'avant our par l'arriere lol... hum...
> 
> ps: sur mon nouveau macbook pro, le fn + retour en arriere ne marche absolument pas... par contre le pomme retour en arriere fonctionne très bien...



Bonjour,

exemple:
prenons le mot "bonjour", avec la touche supprimer (<-), si le curseur est derrière le "r" c'est celui-ci qui est effacé, avec la touche "fn + <- supprimer" et qu'on place le curseur devant le "j", par exemple, c'est le "j" qui est supprimé.


Chez moi, MBP unibody la combinaison "fn + <- supprimer" fonctionne.
Pomme (commande) + supprimer (<-) fais disparaître tout ce qu'il y a derrière le curseur.


----------



## daguins (15 Novembre 2008)

de même pour moi !


----------



## shato (13 Avril 2009)

Et dans Safari ou autre, il y a les mots utilisés dans les champs de recherche qui sont enregistrés , comment fait on pour en supprimer???
Merci


----------



## daguins (13 Avril 2009)

cela n'est pas en rapport avec le sujet l'ami


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2009)

Mais va faire un tour dans Safari/Réinitialiser Safari


----------



## Pierre-Nico (13 Avril 2009)

merci pour cette petites infos sur le fn + retour en arrière, je ne connaissais pas du tout !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Avril 2009)

shato a dit:


> Et dans Safari ou autre, il y a les mots utilisés dans les champs de recherche qui sont enregistrés , comment fait on pour en supprimer???
> Merci



Préférences, remplissage automatique, autres formulaires, modifier... 



Le docteur a dit:


> Mais va faire un tour dans Safari/Réinitialiser Safari



Très bonne alternative.


----------



## daguins (14 Avril 2009)

Oui moi aussi j'ai mis du temps à trouver les touches pour cette fonction, idem pour faire les " [ ] "
alt+ shift droit+ "(" ou ")"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Avril 2009)

C'est vrai qu'on met un peu de temps à les trouver mais c'est tellement plus logique et complet que sur le clavier d'un PC Windows.


----------



## daguins (14 Avril 2009)

exactement


----------

